# Where can I buy a suckling pig in Houston?



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Can someone tell me where I can buy a whole suckling pig (15 - 25 lbs) in the Houston area?

I've tried searching through the internet but, have not been able to find anything yet.


Regards,
Ruff


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Have you tried HEB?..We have ordered them there in the past. Also, call some Asian, and Mexican ethnic markets.


----------



## rp (Oct 6, 2004)

*suckling*

I buy them from Fishers of Spring Cypress. You have to order in advance because they slaughter them there. 281-376-1644


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I wish you guys would quit talking about this. I mean a suckling pig...come on!...your making me hungry!!

Dani California


----------



## Peeshnuck (Feb 1, 2005)

Man! Thats what I am talking about! Hummmm good! Was just looking around myself for one. Will have to give that place a call.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

rp said:


> I buy them from Fishers of Spring Cypress. You have to order in advance because they slaughter them there. 281-376-1644


 How much do you pay? 
Thanks


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> How much do you pay?
> Thanks


A 50 pounder will cost about $100


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, always wanted to try one on a smoker


----------



## Bertram 33 (May 4, 2006)

HEB- Special Order- But have good price and excellent quailty


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Perfect opportunity for an ex wife joke here but I will leave it alone since it's this close to Christmas.


heh,
Rick


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Tomball Area*

The marin bros. ranch sells them at various sizes. They are domestic pigs. Extremely reasonable, buy they do come LIVE Only.

pm me if ya need more info

Slurp


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

> I buy them from Fishers of Spring Cypress. You have to order in advance because they slaughter them there. 281-376-1644


I agree...good source. It's been awhile but if I recall, the smallest they come is around 40 Lbs.

I may be wrong but a 10-25 pounder may be referred to a "piglet". Prolly not much meat on it.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thats wrong a piglit.pewwwwwwww


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

You can get a piglet to 20lbs for $ 2.65 lb, but in Johnson City. 50lb skinned, fresh with a four day hang for around $ 125.00 del to Schulenburg. Monday is the cut off on orders.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys.

My plan is to roast it whole in the pit. I've bought some before that were 25 - 30 lbs. Very tender meat if cooked right.


Ruff


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

J&J Packing Company
35602W Hwy 90
Brookshire, TX 77423
281 375 6060
They have all pork any size you want very reasonable.The always have plenty,we have been there several times.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Give my buddy a call at 281-622-8050 (BILLY) he raises pigs and has some. dont know what all sizes


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Take that little one and inject and deep fry just like a turkey!


----------

